# Snow Carpets!



## MDPython (Jan 31, 2018)

Seen these for sale today on RC from a bloke in Qld never knew they where available at 5.5k for a hatchling they are nice but not that nice. 
Apologies if this is old news to most just thought i would share.

Cheers MD





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 31, 2018)

Availability v's demand drives the price tag.


----------



## MDPython (Jan 31, 2018)

Yes definitely PP they certainly are gorgeous imo.
MD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richyboa72 (Jan 31, 2018)

Almost like a lavender retic in colour, looks so cool 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Scutellatus (Feb 1, 2018)

The second photo is amazing!
I'm not sure if it is $5500 amazing, but I definitely would like to own one.


----------



## Tony Stark (Feb 1, 2018)

I found this one on instagram that I think is beautiful god only knows what the price tag would be if it was in Australia?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saximus (Feb 1, 2018)

That seems like a lot of yellow for snows...

Despite the inevitable arm flailing and "BUT ITS NOT PURE WILD TYPE LOCALITY BASED. STOP DOING THE HOBBY DIFFERENTLY TO HOW I WANT YOU TO DO IT", the price-tag would likely also be based on the genetics alone. Axanthics are still relatively rare so people are paying pretty good money just for them, let alone the double gene combo. That represents a lot of years and possibly a bit of luck in regards to hitting your probabilities.


----------



## richyboa72 (Feb 1, 2018)

That’s one stunning python 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Stark (Feb 1, 2018)

richyboa72 said:


> That’s one stunning python
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I wish I could say I owned it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowtail (Feb 1, 2018)

saximus said:


> That seems like a lot of yellow for snows...
> 
> Despite the inevitable arm flailing and "BUT ITS NOT PURE WILD TYPE LOCALITY BASED. STOP DOING THE HOBBY DIFFERENTLY TO HOW I WANT YOU TO DO IT", the price-tag would likely also be based on the genetics alone. Axanthics are still relatively rare so people are paying pretty good money just for them, let alone the double gene combo. That represents a lot of years and possibly a bit of luck in regards to hitting your probabilities.


I have pure Darwins that look like that "Snow", I also have axanthic jungles and could go down the axanthic/albino route but probably just line breed my light coloured Darwins.
And they are nothing like $5,000


----------



## Neil j (Feb 1, 2018)

Awesome snake. Top price. Congrats to Dave on breeding these.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 1, 2018)

saximus said:


> That seems like a lot of yellow for snows...



My understanding is that it fades out over the 1st year or so.
I believe these are from a breeder I would trust implicitly.


----------



## kittycat17 (Feb 2, 2018)

From being on fb I have noticed that’s snows made with jungle axanthic blood seem to be a lot more yellow than those made with coastal axanthic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yellowtail (Feb 2, 2018)

Interesting! My idea of a "Snow" is no yellow pigments and there are certainly none in axanthic jungles I have seen so if they are an axanthic albino why is there any yellow?


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 2, 2018)

Axanthics don't necessarily lack yellow. They can lack Red or Yellow or both. Mostly they do lack both but as you note some look much whiter than others as there is a tinge of yellow or red remaining.

Last year in one clutch of full axanthics we had 3 varying levels of white, all caused by varying degree's of yellow. They do 'wash' out as they get a little older and the level of yellow is minimal but we have been breeding axanthic BHP's in Oz for many many years now and the lines are getting much 'cleaner'. I dare say the same will happen with the snow's as time progresses.


----------



## Neil j (Feb 2, 2018)

Is the lavender on the one in second pic just a stage they go through?. Snakes amazing looks like it could glow in the dark lol love the fluro to.


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 2, 2018)

I know they’re young and young albinos look pink when tiny, but those guys don’t look all that different to me. Well, not 5.2k different.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 2, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> Well, not 5.2k different.



As a pet no. But to a breeder as an investment potentially.
Like everything else these will come down in price as more volume gets to the market.
(Remember when Albino Olives were fetching 20K plus?)


----------



## Yellowtail (Feb 2, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> I know they’re young and young albinos look pink when tiny, but those guys don’t look all that different to me. Well, not 5.2k different.


Thats why I posted those pics of mine above and I've been selling hatchlings like that for $600, I've yet to see an Australian "Snow" that is any whiter than was achieved with pure Darwins years ago, mine are no where near the whitest that have been produced.


----------



## saximus (Feb 2, 2018)

The moonglows are definitely much more like the "pure" white that we all expected the snows to be, which is odd considering they also have "caramel" which one would think should produce more yellows. I think Paul has a point though that it is probably related to varying degrees of yellow still coming through on some axanthics. It would be cool to see what the non albino siblings of these are like


----------



## Neil j (Feb 2, 2018)

I’ve seen them advertised for 10k. It wouldn’t surprise me if a double het adult female was up around 5


----------



## bluedragon (Feb 3, 2018)

looks like its been in snow lol


----------



## Southernserpent (Feb 17, 2018)




----------

